# knives



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Or even Klein. They have some decent knives too.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

oh yeah, klein too. thanks cuz!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have used an old Klein an uncle gave me for work for ages, I just was given the new SOG wire stripping knife by a customer, so far so good.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

This the one?: http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1950


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have used an old Klein an uncle gave me for work for ages, I just was given the new SOG wire stripping knife by a customer, so far so good.


I was given one of those Sog's too as a gift. I like it, it's sharp, but too nice to work with imo. I got a case that I use.

Am I the only one who hate those serated blades?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

he!! no


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Serrated knives have a purpose, the serrations help keep the blade inside an animal hide when skinning or add extra cutting surfaces for rope and other semi abrasives. They are harder to sharpen and much harder to pull out of flesh when stabbed in. I prefer straight edges for work just for honing often.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

if ya working for kbr you need a long blood grove in it ,so ya can pull it out when it gets stuck .:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive had pretty good luck with gerber over the years. they hold an edge pretty good and not over the top expensive.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

oh yea and serrated blades suck


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nick said:


> if ya working for kbr you need a long blood grove in it ,so ya can pull it out when it gets stuck .:thumbsup:


 
Blood groove only made it easier to retract on a bowie type blade that locked into the meat. A bayonet or a kabar can be pulled out easily with the adreniline of the moment. If the blade is stuck twist it side to side a bit and it almost falls out even if buried in a set of ribs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> oh yea and serrated blades suck


 
I agree for a work knife but for cutting rope or something like that they have a place when you need some sawing action..


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

golly, thats EXACTLY the way we did it in the USAF!!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I agree for a work knife but for cutting rope or something like that they have a place when you need some sawing action..


i can agree with that


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paul d. said:


> golly, thats EXACTLY the way we did it in the USAF!!


 
Did what? Cut rope? I never heard of a flyboy cutting flesh other than on his dinner plate (and I thought they did that for them).


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Mechanicaldvr , nice info was that lower ribs or higher ribs, just a newbie kbr helper asking another question ?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nick said:


> Hey Mechanicaldvr , nice info was that lower ribs or higher ribs, just a newbie kbr helper asking another question ?


Technically blades get caught up more often in the cartilage than the ribs themselves, so that would be more in the higher areas. Either way twist and pull. I prefer the lower groin/rectal insertion (sentry silencing), it's all flesh and pulled to the front it works really fast. Serrated blades will slow this procedure way down.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

AMAZING!!! just like they taught us in the USAF!!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> AMAZING!!! just like they taught us in the USAF!!!


Amazing. You say that like it's true. Was it hard riding those bikes on forced "marches"?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

not bikes, it was golf carts. and well, actually, the only thing we cut was grass. the toughest 6 weeks i ever had.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> oh yea and serrated blades suck


 

Hi Matt, I have a Gerber Gator that's half serrated for a general purpose knife in my tool pouch. For $35, it would cut through a tree. I like it alot. Just another side of the coin


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Boker-Germany Or Boker-USA

I have a two-blade folding electrician's knife, Boker USA. Cuts great, holds a good edge, easy to sharpen. Skins and strips wire up to 500 MCM, so far.
Also have a Boker, Germany Police Model folder (locks closed and locks open) the sharpest factory-sharpened edge I have seen in a while.
Other favorites:

Ka-Bar (USA), Ontario (USA), Case (USA), Schrade (USA), Buck (USA), Eickhorn (Germany)

Eickhorn made some nice folding pocket clip knives for Springfield Armory. Got a great deal on them, and on accessories when I purchased my M1A.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

benchmade 9050 afo - the auto open is nice if you can get it - cant seem to get a pic winders wont let me copy a copyrighted image


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nolabama said:


> benchmade 9050 afo - the auto open is nice if you can get it - cant seem to get a pic winders wont let me copy a copyrighted image


 
I picked up some real nice ones the last time I was in Germany. I have a fantastic titanium handled auto.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Amazing. You say that like it's true. Was it hard riding those bikes on forced "marches"?


When I was at Fort Gordon for ait, my barracks was next to the usaf. 
We could not eat pizza in our rooms, but the usaf had hot plates and fridges.
When it came time to get to class, we marched, and the usaf rode in buses.

Made me love the flyboys!

Urah


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jbfan said:


> When I was at Fort Gordon for ait, my barracks was next to the usaf.
> We could not eat pizza in our rooms, but the usaf had hot plates and fridges.
> When it came time to get to class, we marched, and the usaf rode in buses.
> 
> ...


Oh I know what you mean and just how you felt. Worst was the guys that flew us around in airborne training. Always loved seeing them slip in some vomit.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

nolabama said:


> benchmade 9050 afo - the auto open is nice if you can get it - cant seem to get a pic winders wont let me copy a copyrighted image


Nice knife! That's a pricey son of a gun.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

it was a gift - i was told it was expensive - all i know is i like it and its sharp as hell


----------



## Littlejim82 (Sep 7, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have used an old Klein an uncle gave me for work for ages, I just was given the new SOG wire stripping knife by a customer, so far so good.


Thinking about getting new SOG. anyone else got one.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Littlejim82 said:


> Thinking about getting new SOG. anyone else got one.


 
I just got one (Kilowatt model) from a customer, the concept seems great but the handle looks very cheaply made, I will not baby a tool, I use them for their intended purpose. Ask me about it's wear and tear in a month or so.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I just got one (Kilowatt model) from a customer, the concept seems great but the handle looks very cheaply made, I will not baby a tool, I use them for their intended purpose. Ask me about it's wear and tear in a month or so.


 
I guess they make fine gifts for electricians. Mine was a gift and I think another person got one as a gift. 

I better start showing it off to the family or I might end up with a ton of them for Christmas.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i wonder if they make knives for plumbers, pipe fitters, painters, dry wall types, carpenters, sheet metal.......


----------

